# Need Help With My Armani Ar0142 Watch



## Averroes (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi guys, nearly a year ago i was given a gift by my sister and never got a chance to wear it until now.

I got the links sorted etc and when i got home realised it doesnt exactly work. Now im pretty sure these armani watches are not battery powered so how am i supposed to find out. The manual says nothing along the lines and I cant find the information on the net. I have tried manually winding but it does nothing. Likewise your help would be much appreciated guys

Thanks


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

That number is listed as a quartz watch so it should be running. Is the crown pushed fully in ??? but most likely the battery has went flat. I have a few and only the Meccanico range were automatic.

Cheers

B.


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Most Armani watches are quartz (battery) but they do a big range of auto's called *meccanico*.

Whichever one it is, it'll say either "quartz" or "meccanico" on it. Find that out first, then come back.

Also, if you can post a picture, you'll find you get a better response. We like pictures here!

It doesn't even have to be a picture of the watch. Just a picture of anything will do. Just give us a picture of something.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Does it look like this ???


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry, just noticed Bond's reply.

He must have posted while I was typing.

So just ignore what I said.

PS.

Bond, I thought you were strictly a Rolex man??


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

purplepantman said:


> Bond, I thought you were strictly a Rolex man??


Normally but I do like a bit of Armani :lol: :lol:


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Very cool Bond!

Che Guevara wore a Rollie on each arm, which I'm sure you know!!

Don't think he wore Armani though!!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

chav :tongue2:


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

Your one is definitely a quartz movement


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

desmondus rotundus said:


> chav :tongue2:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

purplepantman said:


> Very cool Bond!
> 
> Che Guevara wore a Rollie on each arm, which I'm sure you know!!
> 
> Don't think he wore Armani though!!


Maybe he did under his combats :lol: :lol:


----------



## Averroes (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow what a great bunch, so many replies so quickly. Dont get that on any other forum. First of all pardon my ignorance guys, I have very little knowledge in watches other than owning a few nice ones. Ironically speaking i didnt even know what quartz actually was. The strange thing is it doesnt mention anything in the manual nor does it say anything on the watch itself of it being quartz. The manual is a more generic one for pretty much every EA watch. What would have helped is how to change a battery which would have given me a good idea its battery powered.

It has 4 small screws on the back, do you think I should open myself or take to a watchsmith. I have tiny phillips screwdrivers so will defo open without damage but what do you guys recommend

thanks


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Have a go yourself. I don't think it's a big job. Just don't loose the screws.

It will be obvious when you take the back off where the battery is and it should either just pop out or you might need to slide it out from under the connector thing.

You could take it to a jewellers. Many of then are no more capable of changing the battery than you or I though, so be warned.

They'll also put a big scratch on the case back for you but they won't charge you any extra for this. :lol:

A battery change on a watch like this should be about a tenner or so at a jewellers but it depends which one you go to.

Go on, have a go yourself! That's how you learn.


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

potz said:


> Nope. That was/is Diego Maradona (usually a couple of Daytonas). Che used to wear a GMT-Master.


You're right Potz, it was Castro I was thinking of.

Well it was half one in the morning when I wrote it.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

potz said:


> purplepantman said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool Bond!
> ...


Fidel always wore two Daytonas on the same arm... Whom two extremely expensive watches, very socialist :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Parabola said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > purplepantman said:
> ...


Nothing wrong with a bit of socialism when your the boss :lol: :lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I thought anyone with an Armani needed help!!!  h34r:


----------



## Averroes (Jun 29, 2009)

Right guys, thank you for your replies. I did change the battery myself which took no longer than 5 mins to do and guess what, it works lol

Strange really as I thought most Armani watches were powered by Armanis answerto the Kinetic


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Now you have to repay us by posting a nice wrist shot!!

Get that camera out!


----------

